# Hunting > Game Bird Hunting >  Not Happy

## Nathan F

1 season licence and 500 rounds of ammo $450 . Thanks for coming chump.

If I didnt need to tag up my public land mai mai id be very loathe to pay the $92 for three months . :Omg:

----------


## Happy

> 1 season licence and 500 rounds of ammo $450 . Thanks for coming chump.
> 
> If I didnt need to tag up my public land mai mai id be very loathe to pay the $92 for three months .


How bout same $ for 1 month... We re all ecstatic over that.. $3.07 per day !!! You re like a buck a day...

----------


## Nathan F

[QUOTE=Happy;349724]How bout same $ for 1 month... We re all ecstatic over that.. $3.07 per day !!! You re like a buck a day...[/QUOTE

I hear you. Its a real poke in the ass.

----------


## Dolbz

Yea a month is pretty bullshit but I find it ironic that happy is complaining on a thread called 'Not Happy'.

----------


## veitnamcam

How much is a trout licence and for how long?

----------


## Dundee

6 weeks in the Wgton Region

----------


## Gibo

> Yea a month is pretty bullshit but I find it ironic that happy is complaining on a thread called 'Not Happy'.


He said he is ecstatic, not complaining  :Grin:

----------


## stug

> How much is a trout licence and for how long?


$123 adult whole season. Season is 1 October to 30 april, some rivers/lakes are open year round.

----------


## stug

> 1 season licence and 500 rounds of ammo $450 . Thanks for coming chump.
> 
> If I didnt need to tag up my public land mai mai id be very loathe to pay the $92 for three months .


What are you complaining about? $92 is not that much money in the scheme of things. How much is your shotgun? Sounds like your ammo was way more expensive. How long will it take to use $92 in diesel/petrol driving to go shooting/hunting?

----------


## Gibo

> What are you complaining about? $92 is not that much money in the scheme of things. How much is your shotgun? Sounds like your ammo was way more expensive. How long will it take to use $92 in diesel/petrol driving to go shooting/hunting?


And 500 is a lot of ducks  :Grin:

----------


## Happy

> And 500 is a lot of ducks


Could be more I ve had the odd double up with one bang.. No one ever believes me though ....   :Sick: 

I d like the season to be as long as it was it was just good to be out there even not killing stuff...  :Thumbsup: 

I m happy we still have a season as well of course....

----------


## Nathan F

> What are you complaining about? $92 is not that much money in the scheme of things. How much is your shotgun? Sounds like your ammo was way more expensive. How long will it take to use $92 in diesel/petrol driving to go shooting/hunting?


Agreed $92 is not a lot of money. Im talking the principal of having to pay for a right where not a lot ( if anything ) gets done with my licence money to promote my sport.Its no wonder game bird hunter numbers are in decline.

----------


## mikee

> Agreed $92 is not a lot of money. Im talking the principal of having to pay for a right where not a lot ( if anything ) gets done with my licence money to promote my sport.Its no wonder game bird hunter numbers are in decline.


Yeah I pretty much consider it the "fee" to keep your stuff so you can hunt.

----------


## gadgetman

> Agreed $92 is not a lot of money. Im talking the principal of having to pay for a right where not a lot ( if anything ) gets done with my licence money to promote my sport.Its no wonder game bird hunter numbers are in decline.


I don't know, .... I got a 'free' sausage last year once they'd checked that I'd paid.

----------


## Munsey

> 1 season licence and 500 rounds of ammo $450 . Thanks for coming chump.
> 
> If I didnt need to tag up my public land mai mai id be very loathe to pay the $92 for three months .


500 rnds for the season ! Sounds to me you are getting your money's worth  :Wink:

----------


## Tahr

:Have A Nice Day:  There's obviously big savings to be made by being a better shot.
Nathan, there might even be a cost benefit in taking shooting lessons.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Toby

I got my slab, $160

$91 for a month season here. 6 duck limit 

Always look at the bright side though, I might actually be able limit out this year  :Grin:  haha

I'd rather a 2 month seson with a lower limit just so I have more time to stalk the rivers with my dog or jump shoot ponds with my mates and stuff but oh well

----------


## gsp follower

> 1 season licence and 500 rounds of ammo $450 . Thanks for coming chump.
> 
> If I didnt need to tag up my public land mai mai id be very loathe to pay the $92 for three months .


a little tongue in cheek there nathan?? given entended swan seasons and a full region summer parrie :Yuush:

----------


## Dundee

37 days too go bring it on!! Do I or don't i buy a licence never seen a ranger in my life?

Wait for it..........

----------


## veitnamcam

> 37 days too go bring it on!! Do I or don't i buy a licence never seen a ranger in my life?
> 
> Wait for it..........


You will now you said that !

----------


## Dundee

I always do VC.  The best option for you if you want too try trout fishing is get a winter licence from 1st April,cheaper than whole season but like someone said check that the rivers in your area aren't closed over winter.

http://www.fishandgame.org.nz/conten...g-licence-info

The Manawatu where I fish is open season.

----------


## MassiveAttack

$92 is cheap for three months of ducks, two summer months of parries and another two months of swans. It's also the minor expense compared to ammo, guns, petrol, duck food and bacon and egg pie.  $450 is less than I would spend on a week long fly in trip deer hunting.

As well as the right to hunt ducks $92 also buys you the right to complain about how your money gets spent on trout...

----------


## Gapped axe

You don't need a licence if you shoot on your own land. Owner occupier allows the owner and one other (wife, son, daughter) who must also live on the land to hunt with no licence. Obviously if you shoot off your land then normal licence rules apply.

----------


## Happy

I d still pay if it was double its just one of those things ...

The below I,m not that ecstatic about. That is the mothership  mai mai and that pond has not been empty in 20+ years according to farm owners.
Water in center when full = 8 ft deep. Send some rain please !!!

----------


## Munsey

> I d still pay if it was double its just one of those things ...
> 
> The below I,m not that ecstatic about. That is the mothership  mai mai and that pond has not been empty in 20+ years according to farm owners.
> Water in center when full = 8 ft deep. Send some rain please !!!
> 
> Attachment 35170


Won't need many decoys then ! .

----------


## MassiveAttack

Do a rain dance?

----------


## gqhoon

That's certainly a sad sight Happy! We've had 30mm of rain so far this week in my part of the Waikato, and more forecast for tomorrow, but we're going to need alot more than that! The larger ponds and Lakes with good permanent water are holding alot of birds at the moment and they're getting stuck into chopped maize being fed out and chicory paddocks.

----------


## gsp follower

> *$92 is cheap for three months of ducks, two summer months of parries and another two months of swans.* It's also the minor expense compared to ammo, guns, petrol, duck food and bacon and egg pie.  $450 is less than I would spend on a week long fly in trip deer hunting.
> 
> As well as the right to hunt ducks $92 also buys you the right to complain about how your money gets spent on trout...


not to mention 4 months of those little  california sods and that multi coloured dandy of the upland world mr ringneck
.


> That is the mothership mai mai and that pond has not been empty in 20+ years according to farm owners.
> Water in center when full = 8 ft deep. Send some rain please !!!


isnt help on the way later this week happy hope it helps .
hows the stock water and reservoirs maybe a hose might need to be run :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Happy

Fill it up with maize and use layout blinds on the floor of the pond ??   :XD: 

 I reckon it may be ok. If the Kaimais get rain we ll be away Mate tells me the Waihou River is holding more ducks that hes ever seen on it.

We watched probably 200 come down to his pond for a feed earlier this week ..

----------


## Nathan F

> $92 is cheap for three months of ducks, two summer months of parries and another two months of swans. It's also the minor expense compared to ammo, guns, petrol, duck food and bacon and egg pie.  $450 is less than I would spend on a week long fly in trip deer hunting.
> 
> As well as the right to hunt ducks $92 also buys you the right to complain about how your money gets spent on trout...


As stated its the principle . I look your thinking. Ive Paid the money so I can bitch !

----------


## MattyP

Am struggling with this whole "buy a license" thing. Just got my first shotgun so am keen to go duck shooting. But people saying $x is cheap for a month of ducks I don't get. You know you can buy a delicious fat, cooked, roast duck from most Asian food markets for about $10-20 right? It comes devoid of shot pellets too!

I wonder how much ducks come out at costing with the licenses, shotguns, decoys, mai mai's, ammo, fuel, etc? Don't get me wrong, i'd rather shoot my own too, but I think we're all kidding ourselves trying to say it's economical!

----------


## gsp follower

> Am struggling with this whole "buy a license" thing. Just got my first shotgun so am keen to go duck shooting. But people saying $x is cheap for a month of ducks I don't get. Y*ou know you can buy a delicious fat, cooked, roast duck from most Asian food markets for about $10-20 right? It comes devoid of shot pellets too!
> 
> I wonder how much ducks come out at costing with the licenses, shotguns, decoys, mai mai's, ammo, fuel, etc? Don't get me wrong, i'd rather shoot my own too, but I think we're all kidding ourselves trying to say it's economical*!


your in the south so you got counting summer and species extended seasons about 8 months of hunting for you licence fee including quail pheasants shelduck swan.
secondly its not about economy it only partly about dead ducks it every bit about comdraderie working the dog and taking on a wild animal ,[no matter how many new gadgets that can only hope to replicate wild behavior,]in its own envoroment and ocassionaly winning sometimes winning big.maybe sometime during the season i can take you out and give you a taste of what addicts us all.trust me no,one who has tried it and got a bird or two under normal or even adverse hunting conditions has every said damn thats expensive or not worth the cost. :Yuush:

----------


## MattyP

I would gladly take you up on the offer if it came my way  :Psmiley: .

Don't get me wrong - i'm not in any way saying it isn't worth it. I'm just saying those who think hunting *in any form* saves them money on meat is probably dreaming. There would be very few people who come out ahead in this addiction, and i'm certainly not one of them!

----------


## gsp follower

> I would gladly take you up on the offer if it came my way .
> 
> Don't get me wrong - i'm not in any way saying it isn't worth it. I'm just saying those who think hunting *in any form* saves them money on meat is probably dreaming. There would be very few people who come out ahead in this addiction, and i'm certainly not one of them!


no worries i,l pm you after opening :Thumbsup: 
the beauty of what we do ids we know where it came from how it was and who handled it and it just tastes better.

----------


## gadgetman

> I wonder how much ducks come out at costing with the licenses, shotguns, decoys, mai mai's, ammo, fuel, etc? Don't get me wrong, i'd rather shoot my own too, but I think we're all kidding ourselves trying to say it's economical!


Now if I see anyone with a non dominant hand with digits spread in front of them and the index finger of the dominant hand successively pointing at said digits, ....

The Mrs just doesn't need to know.

Definitely take gsp follower up on the offer, great fun. I'm seriously contemplating not getting a license this year as I'm likely to miss a big chunk due to mucking about with house repairs.  :TT TT:  Though I'm sure insanity will prevail.

----------


## MattyP

I'll miss a big chunk of it being overseas 2/3 of the time, but even if I only get out a couple of times it will be worth it if I have a good time!

Do you need to get your license before the season or can you buy one after it starts if I get the offer to go out?

----------


## JoshC

A license is probably the cheapest part of duck shooting. Hunting in NZ is bloody cheap compared to the rest of the world. Suck it up, and get over it.

----------


## Toby

I could buy a gun and ammo for less than the cost of a licence and shoot ducks in my back paddock and not a buy gamebird licence at all if I really wanted to

----------


## MassiveAttack

You can buy one any time and after opening day you can buy a day license for $18

----------


## MassiveAttack

> Am struggling with this whole "buy a license" thing. Just got my first shotgun so am keen to go duck shooting. But people saying $x is cheap for a month of ducks I don't get. You know you can buy a delicious fat, cooked, roast duck from most Asian food markets for about $10-20 right? It comes devoid of shot pellets too!
> 
> I wonder how much ducks come out at costing with the licenses, shotguns, decoys, mai mai's, ammo, fuel, etc? Don't get me wrong, i'd rather shoot my own too, but I think we're all kidding ourselves trying to say it's economical!


You think that's bad. I recon my first deer cost me well over $1k. It's a sport nut sustenance hunting or else you would just go and buy a duck from the super market.

----------


## Nathan F

I cringe when I think how much I've spent over the years pursuing ducks. Tens of I would have thought. 

If anyone wants mallards and is prepared to pick them up PM me and come take em away. They are last seasons drakes.

----------


## kotuku

I dont give license cost a second thought .bloody cheap considering the hours of fun we can have shooting ,exploring,writing on forums(except when you get banned :ORLY: )and being around bloody great mates.having just received a load of venison yesterday ,Im all for this organic food lark. The more i see of these pretentious arseholes who want the ultimate privelege of telling me how to run my life ,the more inclined i am to grab a gun and head out into the wise blue yonder.
i also admire the wildlife who live their lives happily and simply and occasionally give them up to us.long may it go on
PS-dont forget to renew your DOC permits for waihora ,as current ones run out next month.happyhappy ,joy joy -theyre free!!!

----------


## kotuku

gadget -if you need a ahnd etc just yodel.anyhow even if you dont make ,I suspect you'll see a coupla birds come your way ,as it should be with all good bastards!!

----------


## C404

> You think that's bad. I recon my first deer cost me well over $1k. It's a sport nut sustenance hunting or else you would just go and buy a duck from the super market.


That was very cheap Massive. Was that deer from The Warehouse?
I once caught a measly, skinny trout that I worked out cost me $3000 ! 

Fortunately my missus is as bad at maths as she is good at cooking, so she still believes (sort of) we get free meat occasionally.

----------


## kotuku

> That was very cheap Massive. Was that deer from The Warehouse?
> I once caught a measly, skinny trout that I worked out cost me $3000 ! 
> 
> Fortunately my missus is as bad at maths as she is good at cooking, so she still believes (sort of) we get free meat occasionally.


 go no ya silly bugger it was a bloody fat whitebait! :Pacman: tell the truth ,cause like the rest of us youre gettin a bit shortsighted! :ORLY:

----------


## kotuku

matty -this shootin game aint that bad if you can start out with basic recycled gear.i was very lucky in that a good mate shifted over the ditch only for his marriage to go tits up whilst he was away.hence i got his plant as he couldnt take it with him.apart from that i make a lot of my stuff -not overly flash but it works and helps the team effort.
 id be only too happy to help you out in this respect.in fact i shoot with GSP follower C404  and a few others so if you do come out with us well you can see for yourself.

----------


## Uplandstalker

The Season runs until September, you all might need to travel and experience the whole of the country regions and species.

----------


## gsp follower

> The Season runs until September, you all might need to travel and experience the whole of the country regions and species.


yep we pretty deprived in these here parts :Yuush: 
nothing much happening october thru to late january ofcourse  :O O: 
unless you count the ungamebird canada goose :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
if theres anything more pathetic or funnier than watching half a dozen of the other mob giving each other backslaPS and the secret handshake over our demise, ive yet to see it :Yuush:

----------


## MattyP

> matty -this shootin game aint that bad if you can start out with basic recycled gear.i was very lucky in that a good mate shifted over the ditch only for his marriage to go tits up whilst he was away.hence i got his plant as he couldnt take it with him.apart from that i make a lot of my stuff -not overly flash but it works and helps the team effort.
>  id be only too happy to help you out in this respect.in fact i shoot with GSP follower C404  and a few others so if you do come out with us well you can see for yourself.


Happy to take up any offers to take me out with the new shotgun  :Have A Nice Day: . Have only shot clays with it so far, and a few shots at patterning sheets. Still figuring it all out. Will go after some rabbits/hares when i'm next back in town. Am pretty sorted for normal hunting gear, just need some electronic earmuffs so I can still hear (don't need them with my rifles). But have nothing in the way of decoys or other duck shooting stuff. Feel free to show me all about that!

----------


## Breda

> if theres anything more pathetic or funnier than watching half a dozen of the other mob giving each other backslaPS and the secret handshake over our demise, ive yet to see it


Come on now- look forward. There is a certain amount of amusement to be had in current activity but at the end of the day it is a commercial site and most have commercial aspirations be it just advertising revenue from the exploits of others work or political manipulation. They are perfectly within their rights to do what they think will attract more traffic- be it banning you, me or anyone else. Good luck to them.

For what it's worth having hunted with a lot of people the culture you display as a hunter is first rate, at times your tact isn't. Keep it light, jovial and not fake and you'll grow the following on this forum as well. Roll on May.

----------


## gsp follower

> Come on now- look forward. There is a certain amount of amusement to be had in current activity but at the end of the day it is a commercial site and most have commercial aspirations be it just advertising revenue from the exploits of others work or political manipulation. They are perfectly within their rights to do what they think will attract more traffic- be it banning you, me or anyone else. Good luck to them.
> 
> For what it's worth having hunted with a lot of people the culture you display as a hunter is first rate, at times your tact isn't. Keep it light, jovial and not fake and you'll grow the following on this forum as well.*[U] Roll on May[/U*.


i hear that
[IMG][URL=http://s1046.photobucket.com/user/kwbrown15/media/20140215_2037491-1.jpg.html][IMG]http://i1046.photobucket.com/albums/..._2037491-1.jpg

----------


## EeeBees

It always cracks me up when you hear people moaning about the cost of a licence...you can hardly go to the movies for under $30 after admission, and a few treats...none of us would think twice to spend three times the licence price for a jacket or some other gear that we convince ourselves we really need...

----------


## gsp follower

> ]It always cracks me up when you hear people moaning about the cost of a licence..[/B].you can hardly go to the movies for under $30 after admission, and a few treats...none of us would think twice to spend three times the licence price for a jacket or some other gear that we convince ourselves we really need...



all true eebees and the season it gives is a bloody sight healthier and entertaining than any movie not to mention usually remembered longer

----------


## EeeBees

Absolutely,  @gsp follower, I cannot think of many things that can surpass being in the company of your dogs in the wilderness and having a chance to bring home something for the table...money cannot buy those moments we have all experienced in the field...when your dog does something that not only has the hair on back of your neck standing on end but also has you awed at his maturing abilities...I love too after getting home,   hanging the bird or birds up and marvelling at the fabulous colours of their feathers, the dog in front of the fire after working him or herself so hard, the smell of the gun oil and that sound of the cork coming out of a port bottle...

----------


## Nathan F

Well having paid the $92 it is my right to bitch. Its not the $92 . Lets face it thats a round of drinks . What does your licence money get used for ? 

Im not really interested in parries or quail or pheasants to be honest. Greenheads are where its at for me. Again I may be wrong but I feel my licence money is not being used wisely.
I couldnt give a toss about the dogs working. I want to kill mallards .This season im not going to be as forgiving as I was last year.

----------


## gsp follower

> Absolutely,  @gsp follower, I cannot think of many things that can surpass being in the company of your dogs in the wilderness and having a chance to bring home something for the table...money cannot buy those moments we have all experienced in the field...*when your dog does something that not only has the hair on back of your neck standing on end but also has you awed at his maturing abilities*...I love too after getting home,   hanging the bird or birds up and marvelling at the fabulous colours of their feathers, *the dog in front of the fire after working him or herself so hard,* the smell of the gun oil and that sound of the cork coming out of a port bottle...


yep and tho your as proud as punch theres usually no mate within 2 miles so you can modestly 'say'' yea mate thats what he,s supposed to do'' :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: i take a leaf out of that dad on the tv ad and tell red ''if i do this son[kiwi head lift and sniff] it means your awesome :Grin: 
mine would have to weave it between the mrs moggies if he was even allowed in. 
funny how her useless pot licker and assorted feline food guzzlers are allowed even on the bed. :O O: 


> Well having paid the $92 it is my right to bitch. Its not the $92 . Lets face it thats a round of drinks . What does your licence money get used for ?
> 
> *Im not really interested in parries or quail or pheasants to be honest*.* Greenheads are where its at for me. Again I may be wrong but I feel my licence money is not being used wisely.*
> I couldnt give a toss about the dogs working. I want to kill mallards .This season im not going to be as forgiving as I was last year.


nathan i think you are in serious need of a pre season man hug and settle the crusaders will come right :ORLY: 
why limit your fun with so many gamebird species to frustrate,age and send us to the poor house 
we all think our licence money is bieng used unwisely usually on anything to do with bloody fishing, :O O: 
aimless bloody pasttime waiting hours to catch something that tastes like mud[trout] :Wtfsmilie: 
christ who,d sit all day in a bush by the water hoping something might come past,oops :Oh Noes:

----------


## EeeBees

:Have A Nice Day:  how true!!!!   Cats are evil creatures and should only be kept in zoos!!!!

----------


## gsp follower

> how true!!!!   Cats are evil creatures and should only be kept in zoos!!!!


or hollowed out for winter slippers :Yuush: maybe a daniel boone hat.

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> who,d sit all day in a bush by the water hoping something might come past,oops


 :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Dogroll

This explains a lot. Thank you.

----------


## Gapped axe

Now that's nostalgic

The sound of a cork coming out of a port bottle

----------


## gsp follower

just checked our ponds tagged both  fed one  :O O: 
i thought our water levels wouldnt be bad but hell where in need of about 4 inches of water just to makre the front end of one perfect.
the back of it is great with wall to wall ducks and if rain dont come we,l all pile in the back. :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
fed ponds low but birds and pigs are decoying well.

----------


## gsp follower

> just checked our ponds tagged both  fed one 
> i thought our water levels wouldnt be bad but hell where in need of about 4 inches of water just to makre the front end of one perfect.
> the back of it is great with wall to wall ducks and if rain dont come we,l all pile in the back.
> fed ponds low but birds and pigs are decoying well.


didnt realise how low things must be, a couple of rdr schemes turned off and a natural pond or 2 very low that aquaintances hunt.first time in 5 years apparently  that they,ve ever been this low.
our customary pre season rain is due in the next week or two tho. :Grin:

----------


## EeeBees

> Now that's nostalgic
> 
> The sound of a cork coming out of a port bottle


  @Gapped axe, nothing nostalgic about it :Have A Nice Day:   if you ever get a chance of buying a bottle of Pedro Ximenez Duquesa your expenditure will reward you...the Romate is good but just not quite as good as the Duquesa...Scenic Cellars at Taupo usually stock it...was first introduced to this nectar of the gods when on a duck shooting trip to Lake Bulloake, Victoria...


Sunrise...

----------


## gsp follower

> @Gapped axe, nothing nostalgic about it  if you ever get a chance of buying a bottle of Pedro Ximenez Duquesa your expenditure will reward you...the Romate is good but just not quite as good as the Duquesa...Scenic Cellars at Taupo usually stock it...was first introduced to this nectar of the gods when on a duck shooting trip to Lake Bulloake, Victoria...
> 
> 
> Sunrise...


awesome looking spot if a little dry :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## EeeBees

@gsp follower, this was in 2012 and apparently the lake had been completely dry due to droughts for about ten years or so...the shoreline measures around 90 odd kilometres..it is HUGE...it is an amazing place...apparently over the drought years, the guys would hunt hares and rabbits on the lake bed...it was so neat for me to see the different ducks they have over there...

----------


## veitnamcam

Well the licence's fee is most of the reason I don't shoot birds or fish for trout.... It goes against the grain weather it is 5 dollars or 5000 dollars.

This country was liberated/invaded/colonised whatever you want to call it and many animal's from around the globe were released here with a free for any man(or woman I guess/ probably not in those days)to hunt goal in mind.

When the day comes I have to pay to hunt red deer and catch snapper/flounder Guy Fawks is going to have nothing on me!.

----------


## veitnamcam

I have nothing to do with trout other than spotting the odd one while hunting but yet I have to agree with this article, NZ is becoming the rich mans playground , it was slowly but surely but now it is the proverbial avalanche.

PressReader - Zeitungen von der ganzen Welt

----------


## gsp follower

> I have nothing to do with trout other than spotting the odd one while hunting but yet I have to agree with this article,* NZ is becoming the rich mans playground* , it was slowly but surely but now it is the proverbial avalanche.
> 
> PressReader - Zeitungen von der ganzen Welt


yep given the restrictions in some nth island regions and short seasons i can uderstand your retisence and with eastern moving a motion to allow duck shooting on properties with special conditions [one of which is no duckshooting of any kind, cos given an inch they,l take a mile] it.l give other regions the precedent to allow it on there pwsc,s.



> * NZ is becoming the rich mans playground* , it was slowly but surely but now it is the proverbial avalanche.


which will only reinforce that thinking inline with what a lot people think of driven pheasants :Oh Noes: 
my main problem with it is f&g might look at it as a easy  way of replenishing duck numbers[ it aint] in aw and eastern therefore putting the expensive and long term process of rehabilatating the many stuffed lakes and waterways in the reigons in the to hard basket.

----------


## gsp follower

DOCS STICKINN THE KNIFE IN TO by issueing release permits to associates of a pwsc[1200 birds] and stone walling f&g,s enquiries.
looks like nick smiths plant to root f&g by making them irrelivent and undercutting thier authority is coming to fruition.
despite what we may think if f&g goes we,l be the lesser for it we may need some change but not annihalation by a mob shitty cos they,re not getting thier own way with the water and farming practises.

----------


## gsp follower

okay hughie enough already
*stop bloody rainin* :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> okay hughie enough already
> *stop bloody rainin*


hughie really turn the friggin tap off properly :On Fire:

----------


## kotuku

Mr Allen .calling mr Tim Allen-you are a man of some providence  :Thumbsup: .could you use some of it and persuade Hughie to turn off the irrigation -weve had enough sprinkle :XD: .so bad even me old lab cross cant smell the tree his pissed on 5mins ago! :X X:

----------


## Dundee

What rain :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## gsp follower

> What rain


this bloody rain. 
bout 3 days worth this week three fine then 3 more rain days not to mention last weeks down pours
and unsurprisngly enough clearing up the thursday just before opening :Grin:

----------


## Dundee

I guess your lake and ponds are full?  :Thumbsup:   Mine are half full or half empty depending on witch way you look at them :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> I guess your lake and ponds are full?   Mine are *half full or half empty* depending on witch way you look at them


to bloody full :Pissed Off:  raised the level over a foot or more and now it doesnt look so open with water upto the trees looks a little claustraphobic[do ducks get claustraphobia] :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 

so your one of the guys who looks at a pond half full?or half empty? dundee :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Ducks love getting amoungst trees

One of my best spots is right after water comes down from a flood theres this corner on the river that is just heaps of poplars right to the waters edge and ducks go nuts in all the trapped mud from the flooding under them

----------


## gsp follower

> Ducks love getting amoungst trees
> 
> One of my best spots is right after water comes down from a flood theres this corner on the river that is just heaps of poplars right to the waters edge and ducks go nuts in all the trapped mud from the flooding under them


problem is now toby its all enclosed and creepy amazon jungle looking where as before it looked open and inviting :Oh Noes:

----------


## Gibo

You duck people are as weird as those dog people.......oh you are the dog people  :Grin:

----------


## gsp follower

> You duck people are as weird as those dog people.......oh you are the dog people


wierd is as wierd does gibo :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
but yes we do over analize every detail unlike deer or pig hunters huh.
when your season opening rocks round once a year its normal to get a little nervy aint it :Wtfsmilie:  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Grin:

----------


## Nathan F

Right I'm finally started to get excited about opening

----------


## gsp follower

> Right I'm finally started to get excited about opening


you easing into it slowly nathan :Grin:  good plan its far to early to lose sleep with excitement with a week to go.
at least its stopped raining mostly tm worried we,l get passed over for water logged paddocks :XD:

----------


## Nathan F

> you easing into it slowly nathan good plan its far to early to lose sleep with excitement with a week to go.
> at least its stopped raining mostly tm worried we,l get passed over for water logged paddocks


To be honest I've been flat out at work with no time for distractions. Everything was sorted back in January. The only disturbance has been the feeder being topped up. I'm told there's plenty on the opening pond.

----------


## gsp follower

its gonna be a long week :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Nathan F

> its gonna be a long week


It always is. I always find the Thursday and Friday nights the worst. Lying in bed like some crackhead unable to sleep = duck fever :Cool:

----------


## Dundee

Half empty pond :XD:

----------


## Nathan F

> Half empty pond
> Attachment 35997


Thats enough water to kill ducks on

----------


## Dundee

True,few fresh tracks through the weed too :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gsp follower

> It always is. I always find the Thursday and Friday nights the worst. Lying in bed like some crackhead unable to sleep = duck fever


true my missus ''why do you even bother coming to bed your up every hour''
''gotta at least rest my eyes so i can see the ducks'' :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
i cant believe how dry parts of nth canterbuty are obviously they didnt benefit from all the rain we got :XD:

----------


## kotuku

Right thats work finished for 6weeks ,so i can put some of the feathered foe to the sword..mancave ala Q store will be full on this coming week as everything is checked double checked triple (time for a beer ) checked and packed away ready for loading thursday pm.
 friday noon Im inbound in CONVOY at this point for GSPF,s then its on to the great duckhunt proper.friday night 2100hrs should see all ready and a few wordsto huey asking for a little overcast but no rain!
 to all you others out there its right &proper -hot barrells keen eyes and wallop em!
GSPF-Convoy-me RR,&KC at this stage.

----------


## Munsey

> Half empty pond
> Attachment 35997


That's "half full " Dundee . Think positive !

----------


## gadgetman

I finally bit the bullet and bought a ticket last weekend, so did my mate. A bit late to tag our maimai from the last two years so the search was on for a spot for opening. Found one with the help of massive attack, maimai tagged (well four good legs anyway) and we'll operate from a hole or two the first couple of weeks then look at rebuilding the maimai. We've both been way too flat out with work to do anything sooner.

----------


## Nathan F

Stripped and cleaned the Beretta today. Bags packed. Ready to go.

----------


## Dundee

5 mills fell today :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## EeeBees

I am happy!!  Only two more days of work, then eleven, no, 9 days of being out with the dogs doing what they love to do best...finding a bird or two :Grin:

----------


## stug

Add some brush to the maimai at Wolfes Rd on Saturday. The lake edge was still quite a way from the maimai, but all this rain should have solved that problem. Roll on Saturday!

----------


## Toby

I was going to get 2 day licences for opening but just found out I am starting chemo after the 14th so got a season licence  :Have A Nice Day:  extra few days on the lake with dad will be awesome

----------


## gsp follower

> Add some brush to the maimai at Wolfes Rd on Saturday.* The lake edge was still quite a way from the maimai, but all this rain should have solved that problem. Roll on Saturday*!


if you get a southerly opening that definatly wont be a problem stug :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: 
laKES WAS UPto 66cm on friday be higher by now.

----------

